# Opinions wanted



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey everyone 

I have an acquaintance who has recently picked up a 55g tank and is looking for suggestions on which fish to get.

He is looking at getting an aggressive tank with "interesting" looking fish that will not outgrow it. 




What do you suggest? (I am thinking maybe african cichlids but that's just because I love them  )


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

With that length of a tank, he could set it up with the 3 tanganyikan cichlid groups. One species of shell dwellers, one species of open water and one species of rock dweller. Do some searching of tanganyikan biotope aquarium setups to se what is out there and how to construct the tank setup. I believe Charles at Canadian Aquatics has an article about this setup on his website.

Whatever he plans to do, make sure you post some pics for us.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Why would anyone be looking for an agressive tank..... Jewled cichilids and maybe texas cichlid


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or a single wolf fish


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks all, he has joined the site and I have linked him this thread


----------



## Joey96 (Nov 29, 2010)

*55 gallon tank stocking idea!!*

hi,
i have a 55 gallon i want to turn into a tank
this is what i was planning on having

1 x Calvus (Altolamprologus Calvus)
1 x Fairy Cichlid (Neolamprologus Brichardi)
2 x Lemon Cichlid (Neolamprologus Leleupi)
3 x Brown Julie (Julidochromis Dickfeldi) - (1M, 3F)
6 x Black-finned Cichlid (Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis)
3 x Cuckoo Catfish (Synodontis Multipunctatus)

is that a good stock for a 55 gallon or too much ??


----------



## Joey96 (Nov 29, 2010)

*55 gallon tank stocking ideas*

hi,
i have a 55 gallon i want to turn into a tank
this is what i was planning on having

1 x Calvus (Altolamprologus Calvus)
1 x Fairy Cichlid (Neolamprologus Brichardi)
2 x Lemon Cichlid (Neolamprologus Leleupi)
3 x Brown Julie (Julidochromis Dickfeldi) - (1M, 3F)
6 x Black-finned Cichlid (Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis)
3 x Cuckoo Catfish (Synodontis Multipunctatus)

is that a good stock for a 55 gallon or too much ??


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Joey96 said:


> hi,
> i have a 55 gallon i want to turn into a tank
> this is what i was planning on having
> 
> ...


That'd be him


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Joey96 said:


> hi,
> i have a 55 gallon i want to turn into a tank
> this is what i was planning on having
> 
> ...


It would be better to start your own thread on that.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> It would be better to start your own thread on that.


yes, this is the person this thread was started for  but he is going to start a new one.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok then I will close this thread to clean things up and make it easier


----------

